# p.s.-My Husband took away my Sex Toys :(



## holbcart (Dec 28, 2010)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-ma...need-help-suggestions-welcome.html#post227699



After the argument we had tonight about not having sex, my husband decided he was so pissed off that he was getting a hotel room and he was taking my sex toys away from me. What do I even say? Should I laugh or be more upset?!? That is funny in a way but I am really mad/upset/hurt at the whole thing. 

Holy $hit! I could care less about the sex toys! I want my husband and my husband only! When we have sex it is beyond amazing....One thing is missing and that is the fact that I have been emotionally/romantically abandoned for the last 5 years and I an FED UP!..


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Call him up at the hotel and say "Honey, I want you back away slowly from the vibrator" 

Perhaps he's taking the 'other man' out for a good ass kickin'??

Okay sorry, I know it's not funny, it just made me laugh.

If you do this without counseling you are going to have to start by being up front and telling him what you are missing and why you need it.


----------



## holbcart (Dec 28, 2010)

I know it does sound funny! I have brought this to his attention many times. Each time I have done it without arguing with him, yelling at him, etc. I have simply told him what I need, why I need it, and how our marriage could improve by it. 

I really do think that we need counseling though. We tried it 3 years ago and my husband thinks that everything is great. Well it is great...for him! I would consider myself the trophy wife. When he is home he never has to lift a finger. I do the cooking, cleaning, all the child duties, etc. I get up early to get his shower going and lay his clothes out then wake him up, fix him breakfast while in the shower, etc etc. When I start naming off some of the things I do for him I get angry because I feel like I am getting the $hit end of the stick.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Yah, your husband needs a little taste of reality is what it sounds like.


----------



## holbcart (Dec 28, 2010)

*

I do agree with you. I am just not quite sure what to do about it. 
If I was a big slob who did not make him a priority then I would understand. However, he is always a priority! I feel like I take extremely good care of myself. I work out regularly, dress up for him, take pride in the way I look, etc. But he just seems to let those things go unnoticed. I am even more attracted to him now that what I was when we first met. But this is driving me away!*


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The only sex toys I forbid in my house are handcuffs (after a rather well... brutal thing she did to me years ago), but the missus kept buying them, hiding them, and raping me with them when my guard is down. Good thing she's out of the house now really, breathe easier.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

holbcart said:


> *
> 
> I do agree with you. I am just not quite sure what to do about it.
> If I was a big slob who did not make him a priority then I would understand. However, he is always a priority! I feel like I take extremely good care of myself. I work out regularly, dress up for him, take pride in the way I look, etc. But he just seems to let those things go unnoticed. I am even more attracted to him now that what I was when we first met. But this is driving me away!*


*

Your husband sounds spiteful and selfish. There's nothing wrong with you treating your husband like a king, if he treats you like a queen. Right now, he treats you like a servant. We teach people how to treat us, dearie.
Stop giving him so much! Refuse to "lay out his clothes and get the shower going" if he can't even be your best friend or be romantic. Your husband is spoiled! Develop more of a life outside the marriage.
Some people don't understand that a marriage is give and take. If you continue to give and not take, you will become a resentful martyr.
Posted via Mobile Device*


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Just go buy some more and hide them so he can't take them next time.

Easy solution!


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Its very controlling behavior on his part.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i think hes a little spoiled. he has forgotten how it was before wife...HA!!

im sorry he wouldnt talk to you, and ran off.....with the offending party?????

sorry, but i hope you can talk it out. i dont think its fair he took your things. it was childish and selfish, all of it.

why wont he talk to you??[you dont have to answer here]
thats so mean. 

i hope its gets worked out....


----------



## marriedyoung (Dec 23, 2010)

holbcart said:


> When he is home he never has to lift a finger. I do the cooking, cleaning, all the child duties, etc. I get up early to get his shower going and lay his clothes out then wake him up, fix him breakfast while in the shower, etc etc.


I think you need to go on strike! Let him see how much you really do for him.


----------

